# Kitty!



## frozenmonkeyface (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi Strangers! Sorry I have been MIA for a while now! Busy, busy, busy! I hope everyone is doing well! I was doing some thrift shopping with my kiddos and came across something that peaked my interest. It may not be worth a dime, but I would like to know more about it anyway, if anyone knows (which y'all probably do). 

 This Cat seems to be hollow, hand painted this brown/beige and then accented with gold. The ribbon around its neck is pink. It has 5 holes in its face, as I will show in a picture and it has a stamp on the bottom which I will also picture. I am just guessing it is Chinese? That could be 100% wrong (sorry in advance if it is) haha. 

 Thanks for any help! =)


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jun 1, 2013)

#2-Bottom


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jun 1, 2013)

Close up of symbol/makers mark?


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jun 1, 2013)

Side view-


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jun 1, 2013)

It is hard to get the gold detail in this lighting, I can take better pictures tomorrow in natural light if need be.


----------



## epackage (Jun 1, 2013)

Good looking piece Face...


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you Jim, I am not a cat person. haha. I own a cat, but its my daughters. 

 I mainly got it out of curiosity. No clue why it has the holes huh?


----------



## epackage (Jun 2, 2013)

All I can think of is that they are vent holes so it didn't blow up when fired....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 2, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  frozenmonkeyface


 

 I'll tell you what I wouldn't want that thing looking at me when i'm sleeping [8D]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 2, 2013)

It's obviously not a "pie bird" but I wonder if it's something similar? [8|]


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jun 2, 2013)

Rick, that's funny bc its actually sitting in my room. Haha

 Eric, I didn't even know about those until now. It is a pretty big piece, I will get the specs and some
 better photos when I get home.

 I thought maybe a foot warmer? I looked and they seem to be smaller as well though..... idk!

 Thanks for the help!


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jun 3, 2013)

I can't find my tape to measure the size, but here is a picture of her next to a gift/credit card:


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jun 3, 2013)

Could anyone point me in the right direction of a good site to research Chinese pottery? There are so many and it seems like each one has different meanings for the same mark.....  arg!


----------



## ironmountain (Jun 5, 2013)

i have one...

 gotheborg.com

 best site ive seen.


----------



## ironmountain (Jun 5, 2013)

looks like similar to. same characters, just a bit sloppier. Most of that style of mark were rubber stamped...

 could be a repro...will look more.

 Da Qing Guangxu Nian Zhi 

 halfway down on this link;

 http://gotheborg.com/marks/index-china-marks.htm


----------



## ironmountain (Jun 5, 2013)

this piece is probably not from that period though.... according to the info on the chinese-antique-porcelain site: red stamps came out in the 19th century or Qing Dynasty period.
 doesn't mean it's fake though...many pieces from the Qing Dynasty have red stamps.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  frozenmonkeyface
> 
> Rick, that's funny bc its actually sitting in my room. Haha
> 
> ...


 

 Well turn it away from you,just to make sure [8D]


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jun 5, 2013)

It is so hard to tell! I may just have to take it somewhere and have them take a look at it. Thank you so much for your help though!!!




> ORIGINAL:  ironmountain
> 
> this piece is probably not from that period though.... according to the info on the chinese-antique-porcelain site: red stamps came out in the 19th century or Qing Dynasty period.
> doesn't mean it's fake though...many pieces from the Qing Dynasty have red stamps.


----------

